# Sand spikes



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am looking to purchase some new sand spikes. I currently have a few 48" alumnium ones, but I would like to have something longer. I saw an ad for some on this forum from Beachkarts that are 60" long and I am wondering if anyone has used them before. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You do not need to purchase anything fancy as long as you are able to transport something a little heavy. Go to any Lowes or Home Depot and go out to the garden area where they keep fencing. You will find green heavy duty fence posts with louvers cut in them to hold common wire fencing. Near the bottom will be a small cross section of metal ( a flange like thing) I am not sure what they are for but I use them to drive the thing in the sand. I jump on the flange with both feet and the post will sink down into the sand. These range from 3-6 buckes depending on length (and yes they have 6 footers). Get some PCV of the right diameter and cut it to the right length for you and then you can take my cheap arse approach and just duct tape it to the pole ( a few layers will work) or you can bolt it on.

You can look at this pic to get an idea.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I've Seen This One On The Sand Before But Don't Know The Size...looks Fairly Long Though...bass Pro Off Sugar Loaf Has Some In Stock That Are Adjustable...i Have A Couple And They Have Done Me Well...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Go to Home depot or Lowes and pick up a 9' section of 2in. PVC and cut it in half on an angle. There you go 2, 4 1/2 rod holders. Thats all I use. It will cost you about 5 bucks


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Length*

PVC pipe comes in 10 foot length


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You do not need to purchase anything fancy as long as you are able to transport something a little heavy. Go to any Lowes or Home Depot and go out to the garden area where they keep fencing. You will find green heavy duty fence posts with louvers cut in them to hold common wire fencing. Near the bottom will be a small cross section of metal ( a flange like thing) I am not sure what they are for but I use them to drive the thing in the sand. I jump on the flange with both feet and the post will sink down into the sand. These range from 3-6 buckes depending on length (and yes they have 6 footers). Get some PCV of the right diameter and cut it to the right length for you and then you can take my cheap arse approach and just duct tape it to the pole ( a few layers will work) or you can bolt it on.
> 
> You can look at this pic to get an idea.


I like the spot in the picture, catch any fish there.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

surffshr said:


> I like the spot in the picture, catch any fish there.


Just a few shorts. Remember the 70 degree days in January ??? (could have used one this weekend) This pic was taken then. I was trying to sneak a keeper on the tail end of the Striper/Blue migration. You could not keep me off the beach that day!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will take a look at Lowes.
DoRight, I did not know you were from Atlanta. I was beginning to think I was the only person from here on the forum from here. Hope to meet you sometime.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will take a look at Lowes.
> DoRight, I did not know you were from Atlanta. I was beginning to think I was the only person from here on the forum from here. Hope to meet you sometime.


These spikes work GREAT. The only problem is if you need to carry 4 or 5 on a long way without any help. If you have a 4x4, good sand wagon, or an extra pair of hands then they are great. My buddy taught me this trick and he routinely catches big drum on them and never has a problem with the spike.

Of course you have to be realistic with your drag settings but that goes for anything!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will take a look at Lowes.
> DoRight, I did not know you were from Atlanta. I was beginning to think I was the only person from here on the forum from here. Hope to meet you sometime.


I used to be from Atlanta...hence my user name... 

As far as spikes go, the 2" diameter PVC at Homies works wonders for me. I get a 10' piece and cut it in half at an angle. About 18" from the top, I drill a hole and put a bolt through so my rod doesn't go all the way down. If you can get a folding chair bag, it holds sand spikes quite nicely. The nice thing about PVC is that it's readily replaceable, cheap, and you can make a few extra to hold stuff (umbrellas, small table, extra one for the bait station, etc)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Why does everyone have to try to reinvent the wheel? The dude asked if anyone has used the 60" aluminum ones from BeachKarts, he didn't ask for a tutorial on how to make a rod holder!

Geez.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will take a look at Lowes.
> DoRight, I did not know you were from Atlanta. I was beginning to think I was the only person from here on the forum from here. Hope to meet you sometime.


10-4... THERE USED TO BE ONE OTHER THAT I KNEW OF BUT HE'S ( RHORM ) IN FLA NOW TEARIN EM UP...I SEE YOU FISH TYBEE...WE'LL HAVE TO PLAN AN INVASION SOMETIME...I WAS GOING THIS W/END BUT WAITING TO SEE HOW THE WATER DOES W/THIS COLD FRONT. Water Temperature (WTMP): 64.0 °F = NOT FAVORABLE YET..HOPE TO SEE A WARMING TREND TOWARDS THE END OF THE WEEK BACK INTO THE 68 AND BETTER MARK...UNLIKELY THIS WEEK THOUGH...TAKE IT EASY


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Why does everyone have to try to reinvent the wheel? The dude asked if anyone has used the 60" aluminum ones from BeachKarts, he didn't ask for a tutorial on how to make a rod holder!
> 
> Geez.





abass105 said:


> ... I saw an ad for some on this forum from Beachkarts that are 60" long and I am wondering if anyone has used them before. *I would appreciate any suggestions.*



What is it about ... "*I would appreciate any suggestions*" that you do not understand ?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Are you ready? 

Are _you_ ready?

Let's get it on!!!!

HuskyMD = Standup/Kick Boxing/Ju Jit Su
Cygnus = Ground-n-Pound / Submission


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Fingers N Claws, is Brazilian Jujitsu ok?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Fingers N Claws, is Brazilian Jujitsu ok?


Look at FnC always trying to stir the pot. I say we team up and open up a can of whoop a$$ on him


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hahaha, I'm glad you guys wanna kick my a$$  The way I look at it, as long as I can outrun Fishbait, you'll have someone to beat on


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Man, there's just no love for some folks. I guess every state's gotta have one. Apparently, Fishbait's the MD representative and I'm the VA representative for "people that people love to hate on..."   

But, since this is a _fishing_ site, I say we make it a P&S Olympics. Sand spike pulling, sand spike setting, distance casting, bunker cutting, beer chugging and beach sleeping. :redface: And, maybe UFC with waders on showdown between HuskyMD and cygnus-x1 on the beach...


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Abass105, I don't know anything about Beachkarts spikes, but we carry 6 aluminum spikes underneath our front rack that are 55" long. They are 2 1/2" o.d. X 24" and welded to 2" X 2" angle. They also have a flat piece of aluminum welded to the bottom of the round tube and a rubber stick hose clamped on top. We really like the longer and heavier spikes. They really work great when we have fished on top of a sandbar that still had moving water across it; because they hold the rods up higher and they give you a bit more time to fish when the tide starts coming in. Haven't bent or broken1 either. Can't say that about other spikes we have purchased or made out of pvc. pelican man


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Man, there's just no love for some folks. I guess every state's gotta have one. Apparently, Fishbait's the MD representative and I'm the VA representative for "people that people love to hate on..."


What?!?!?  Don't include me in your club. Man, I'm gonna have to straighten some of you kiddies out. From the looks of it, I'm gonna be busier than a one legged man at an a$$ kicking contest. 



fingersandclaws said:


> Hahaha, I'm glad you guys wanna kick my a$$  The way I look at it, as long as I can outrun Fishbait, you'll have someone to beat on


Ok... ok... Maybe you can outrun me, but if I ever catch your monkey a$$, you might as well change your screen name to lumpsandbruises.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Went to Homedepot and bought a 48" metal fence post.
Looks like a small sign post with a flat piece of metal welded about 12 inchs from the bottom.
Bolted a 2" PVC pipe to it. 
Great sand spike.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

repair5343 said:


> Went to Homedepot and bought a 48" metal fence post.
> Looks like a small sign post with a flat piece of metal welded about 12 inchs from the bottom.
> Bolted a 2" PVC pipe to it.
> Great sand spike.


And cheap too !!! Only downside is its weight. But you get that in the sand you have a fighting cahnce if you forgot to set your drag properly (happens occasionally if you have been :beer: )


----------



## hockeynut1797 (Jul 3, 2006)

Weight doesnt matter if it saves You rod from Mother Ocean. That big ole striper can take Your rod for a ride if You forget to set the drag right or some other mistake. Sometimes soft sand and a rising tide can take Your spike and rod in a second if You lose focus.

BIGGER IS BETTER!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

Shooter builds some nice ones.


----------



## hockeynut1797 (Jul 3, 2006)

okimavich said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Exactly!!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen many-many rods do the sleigh ride to the ocean from PVC Spikes


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

junkmansj said:


> I've seen many-many rods do the sleigh ride to the ocean from PVC Spikes


Who is talking about PVC spikes? We (at least I was) talking about the spikes made as seen in the earlier picture. I use 60" and 72" metal fence posts that hold up really well and have a self driving mechanism.



hockeynut1797 said:


> .... That big ole striper can take Your rod for a ride if You forget to set the drag right or some other mistake. Sometimes soft sand and a rising tide can take Your spike and rod in a second if You lose focus.
> 
> BIGGER IS BETTER!!


And of course you will lose your rod if you don't set the drag. I don't recall this being a "use a sand spike" or "set the drag" comparison. Even if you are holding the rod if the drag is not set properly bad things can happen!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Mark Lindsey said:


> Shooter builds some nice ones.


second that...never heard any one loos'en a rod and reel from a Shooter's Custom Rod Holder....

Heck..if they can stay solid durin a drum run....they's deffinitely ain't going anywhere when a striper on 'roids hits.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*too funny*

I thought I was the only one useing the hillbilly sandspikes. 

Ones "HO" status might be reduced if seen using.
My standard ticas dont classify me in the "HO" catagery so, I'm ok. 

They arent allowed in any of my friends boats anymore due to loss of gel coat.But if you can throw em in a truck they are cheap.






Yes, mine are duct taped........

MATT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter's are awsome. I've got four now. He keeps makin' em better and better. Here's some pics of his original design. Now they have an adjustable holder that can match the length of your rod butt.

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l232/newsjeff/


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do you have pictures and prices of his new design?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, I would be interested in pictures and prices of Shooter's sand spikes as well.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I use the same spikes as Cygnus x-1. I think it cost me a total of $20 at Homies for all the materials and I was able to make 5 spikes. I used galvanized screws to put mine together and the bottom screw keeps the rod from sitting on the reel seat.


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

I am interested in pictures and prices of Shooter's sand spikes as well. Never owned decent spikes before! Would be great to have!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't have any pics of Shooter's new spikes. Give me a day or two and I can post some. 

They are, indeed, an awsome spike.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

The new ones are similar to your picts above except that the foot peg is smaller and the cup location is adjustable.
.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> The new ones are similar to your picts above except that the foot peg is smaller and the cup location is adjustable.
> .


Yep. 

And they have a cool "Shooter's Customs" sticker on em.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I make my own, same style as shooters,4 holes in angle for adjustment for butt length. would never use PVC


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys, the reason I started making them is because I had bought some and they sucked so I made my own and some of the guys started harpn on me to make them some so poof there ya go.








Contact me on what ya want and I will do what I can to help.
PS Someone told me all it needed was a drink holder added to it and it would be perfect so


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*just like a MasterCard commercial...*

$25,000.00 4x4 beater

$500.00 custom rod

$200.00 tricked out reel

$5.95 PVC sand spike

1 angry fish pullin yer junk in tha wash =

priceless... 

get yerself some insurance...get a Shooter custom sand spike to go with yer high $ tackle...in tha long run..it all comes down in tha wash.

Shooter- ya know that lil advertisement gets me a discount


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I agree with ya Al... and because I already own 4 of his spikes, I'm not even lookin' for a discount. 
Hmmm... on the other hand, got two empty slots on my rack...  
.


----------

